# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Вдребезги [2011, Россия, комедия, экшен]

## JAHolper

Страна: Россия
Год: 2011
Жанр: комедия, экшен
Режиссёр: Роман Каримов

В ролях: Никита Дювбанов, Артем Ткаченко, Равшана Куркова, Иван Николаев, Александр Плющев, Александр Дульщиков, Кристина Казурова, Евгения Абрамова, Павел Дикан, Тимур Крючков...

Описание: Данная лента состоит из трех необычайно ярких частей, каждая из которых раскрывает перед зрителями небольшой сюжет. Многие из героев, используемых в новеллах, имеют определенную долю цинизма, сумасшествия, но в то же время отличаются от большинства яркостью своей личности, пусть и не всегда в положительном свете.

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

